# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] κολλημένο fan speed σε παλιό fidji TAC-24CSC/H

## johnnyxp64

γειά σε όλους.

να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν είμαι ουτε ψυκτικός ούτε ηλεκτρονικός/ηλεκτρολόγος. Προγραμματιστής είμαι (software engineer) αλλά δόξα το dna πιάνει το χέρι μου κ φτιάχνω κ κανα pcb motherboard αν χρειαστεί (οπως πριν χρόνια λόγο χάλια πυκνωτών).

τέλος πάντων. το πρόβλημα είναι ότι σε ενα σπίτι που νοικιάζω Κύπρο εχω στο σαλόνι ενα παλιό aircon fidji TAC-24CSC/H. 

ενω στο remote του αλλάζεις fan speed...low mid high... τίποτα αυτό το ριμαδι ειναι κολλημένο στο τέρμα high κ μου σπαει τα νεύρα ο θόρυβος..48db!! φοουυυυυυ δεν μπορείς ούτε τηλ να δεις αμα δεν το εχεις στο τέρμα..

οσα "αστερια" σε ολη την Κύπρο φώναξα να το δούνε... κανεις δεν ξέρει κ δεν μπορεί να το φτιαξει...κανεις δεν θελει να ασχοληθεί κ ολοι λενε "πρόβλημα η πλακέτα 99% δεν θα βρεις κ ανταλλακτικά.. καλύτερα πετατο βαλε αλλο".

ελα ομως που για τον ιδιοκτήτη θεωρεί ότι "ε δουλεύει κ δεν εχω την οικονομική δυνατότητα να το αλλάξω" κοινός δεν θέλει..

ολα παλιά ηταν κ στις κρεβατοκάμαρες αλλά πρόσφατα τα άλλαξα με νεα μικρα 9 pitsos wifi inverter... και βρηκα την υγεια μου. φεύγοντας θα τα παρω... το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν με περνει να βαλω κ 3 νεο φέτος... κ μιας κ δουλεύει 4ωρες την ημέρα κ ΑΝ δεν αξίζει αν μπορώ να βρω λύση να φτιαξω το πρόβλημα.

δεν με ενδιαφέρει να αλλάζει ταχύτητα ας μείνει μόνιμα στο low μια χαρα θα ειμαι happy. 

βρηκα ενα manual δεν ξερω καν αν όντος είναι αυτό...

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/83...page=27#manual

page 27.. υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κανω μόνος μου? να δοκιμάσω? ειναι πλακέτα? ολες οι αλλες λειτουργίε παίζουν κανονικά.. καμιά ιδέα βρε παιδιά? έστω να αγοράσω pcb και να το αλλαξω πουλανε πουθενά? κανα hardcode trick να γυρίσει το ριμαδι το fan σε low speed?


plz help!!
 ευχαριστώ κ συγνώμη για το μύνημα σεντόνι...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> page 27.. υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κανω μόνος μου? να δοκιμάσω? ειναι πλακέτα?


Μήπως να διάβαζες και την σελίδα 17 και την πρώτη παράγραφο (2) (που αναφέρει υπό ποιες συνθήκες βάζει τέρμα τα γκάζια και το διπλό διαφορικό στον ανεμιστήρα )
Είτε από σχετική απόδοση μειωμένη? (εντός 5 λεπτου + κάθε 5 λεπτου λειτουργίας που αν δεν πραγμοτοποιηθούν οι συνθήκες δεν .....) 
Είτε διαβάζει λάθος ο συγκεκριμένος αισθητήρας
Προσπάθησα να βγάλω κατανοητή μετάφραση και δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω πολλά .

----------


## johnnyxp64

τνχ για την απάντηση..το διαβασα τωρα κ αυτό αλλά οι συνθήκες που λεει δεν ειναι οι ιδιες. επιπλέον οι θερμοκρασίες που δείχνει οτι διαβάζει είναι σωστες...η μοναδα εξω αναβει οταν πρέπει να ψηξει κτλ
κ αλλαγή δηλαδή απο ψηξη σε φαν διότι έπιασε θερμοκρασία δουλεύει καλά...απλα το fan ειναι παντα σε ολα τα mode κολλημένο στο τερμα high!.

αραγε να μπορω να φθασω τα καλώδια του μοτερ μεσα του fan κ αφου καποιος σίγουρα μου πει ποιο  ειναι αυτο που πρεπει να κοψω να συνδεσω ενα ποτεσιομετρο η κατι που να μεισει την ταση κ ισως ετσι δουλεύει πιο αργα? μπορει να λεω κ βλακια... αλλα ρευμα είναι... αμα το μειωσεις δεν δουλευει οπως καθε μοτερ σε ενα ανεμιστήρα? 🙄🙄🙄

----------


## klik

Ο ανεμιστήρας εχει συνδεση με δυο βυσματα. Στο ενα που υπαρχει και θερμικη ασφάλεια, ειναι η τροφοδοσία. Το αλλο ισως ειναι ταχογεννητρια. Τι γραφει πανω του το μοτερ; στο service manual στα ανταλλακτικά πως το περιγραφει;

----------


## johnnyxp64

δεν το εχω κανει βιδες ακομα... ήθελα να δω αννεχω ελπίδα πριν το κατσαβιδιασω κ φθασω τοσο μεσα.... 😊 οπότε δεν ξέρω τι γράφει...αραγε είναι μονόδρομος το να το κανω βιδες.. πρεπει να φθασω στο μοτερ του η πανω στο pcb μπορώ να κανω κάτι?...

----------


## klik

Για αρχη, βγαλε φωτογραφίες απο τα βύσματα στην πλακετα και τα καλωδια που φευγουν για τον ανεμιστήρα

----------

